# Fish porn. Let's see some.



## averagejoefisherman

I saw someone started a fish porn thread in the Saginaw Bay forum and thought I would start a thread in the Northeast and Southeast forums. Show'em if you got'em!

This one is from last fall while fishing for salmon.


----------



## adam bomb

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## BMARKS

From the last week of march i think.


----------



## spikehornkid

First week of feb.


----------



## fishdip




----------



## wallywings123

17” Brookie and 24” Brown last August


----------



## sam penney

wallywings123 said:


> View attachment 522433
> View attachment 522435
> 17” Brookie and 24” Brown last August


jeez those are some monsters, they look like New Zealand fish!


----------



## PunyTrout

:lol:


----------



## PunyTrout




----------



## PunyTrout




----------



## PunyTrout




----------



## averagejoefisherman

wallywings123 said:


> View attachment 522433
> View attachment 522435
> 17” Brookie and 24” Brown last August


That's a beast of a brookie! The brown ain't bad either!!


----------



## averagejoefisherman

PunyTrout said:


> :lol:


I think I have caught the same trout... many times!


----------



## PunyTrout

averagejoefisherman said:


> I think I have caught the same trout... many times!


I caught post #8 and #9 on the same day in the same river on the same lure! :lol:


----------



## averagejoefisherman

PunyTrout said:


>


Pig!!


----------



## averagejoefisherman

PunyTrout said:


>


Beautiful brookie. Love to see a spinner fisherman!


----------



## PunyTrout

My fishing buddy @Big Medicine caught this 18 inch Brookie in the Yoop a few years back.


----------



## Big Medicine

PunyTrout said:


> My fishing buddy @Big Medicine caught this 18 inch Brookie in the Yoop a few years


And it was Puny Trout who netted this fish for me because my net was hung up and I couldn't get to it.


----------



## brianlc39

Here's one I posted on another thread


----------



## Big Medicine




----------



## Grinnell

Nicest brown I never caught. My gal got it


----------



## Grinnell

ausable_steelhead said:


> Pretty slow, but managed to dogg this fat hen
> 
> View attachment 566525


How does that set up work? Can you explain? Know it’s common on west coast- you’re the first I’ve seen doing it here


----------



## nighttime

Plenty good videos on dogging, always thought about it for winter steel.


----------



## Ramstrong

Bobber Dogging tutorial from Brandon Glass back in Oregon.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Grinnell said:


> How does that set up work? Can you explain? Know it’s common on west coast- you’re the first I’ve seen doing it here


Im still playing with it, but it’s basically bottom-bouncing with bobbers. You set 1.5x the depth, and you want your bobber pointing downstream, keeping a slight bow of line ahead of your drift.

It’s mostly rigged heavier, line-wise. On this trip, I just ran 10lb main and 8lb leader. I was actually trying for skams, but we hooked two kings bang-bang, and that was it. Chartreuse bags. Very slow there atm.


----------



## nighttime

Temperatures are looking much better but rain is needed, cold one too!


----------



## Grinnell

ausable_steelhead said:


> Im still playing with it, but it’s basically bottom-bouncing with bobbers. You set 1.5x the depth, and you want your bobber pointing downstream, keeping a slight bow of line ahead of your drift.
> 
> It’s mostly rigged heavier, line-wise. On this trip, I just ran 10lb main and 8lb leader. I was actually trying for skams, but we hooked two kings bang-bang, and that was it. Chartreuse bags. Very slow there atm.


Thanks. Interesting


----------



## rippin lip

Wrestle Skamania!!!


----------



## rippin lip




----------



## cireofmi

Biggest trout I have caught. Caught it this morning on a trib of the PM river. It was 2-4 inches longer than my size 14 shoe.


----------



## Kevin Hughes

cireofmi said:


> Biggest trout I have caught. Caught it this morning on a trib of the PM river. It was 2-4 inches longer than my size 14 shoe.


Beautiful fish!!


----------



## MoJoRisin'

Gorgeous...plain and simple


----------



## averagejoefisherman

Zig Zag said:


> View attachment 566139


Just an awesome pic!


----------



## averagejoefisherman

Zig Zag said:


> View attachment 565561


What a fattie!!


----------



## averagejoefisherman

Northriver Rabbit said:


> A few from Saturday. 3 just over 20”.
> not many fish but good fish. Had a few other follows but the water was very dirty. Beautiful fish and day.
> View attachment 542029
> View attachment 542031
> View attachment 542033
> View attachment 542035


Predators!


----------



## Matt3ddsteel

Made it out today for what might have been my last trout trip of the season. Landed I think 6 fish total. Lost 2 that were close to 20 inches and had an absolute giant follow my spinner right to the boot of my waders that was close to 25 inches. Big buck that had awesome spawning colors. Anyway, here is a couple photos of the decent ones.


----------



## jeepgod

averagejoefisherman said:


> I saw someone started a fish porn thread in the Saginaw Bay forum and thought I would start a thread in the Northeast and Southeast forums. Show'em if you got'em!
> 
> This one is from last fall while fishing for salmon.
> View attachment 521807


----------



## cardster

1:1 this weekend


----------



## 1302berkey

On our annual week fishing a popular NW river. Very few Kings seen ( I think the river is still too warm) but still a beautiful day. Our group had 4 hookups, I only had one and managed to get this 24 lb. male into the net.


----------



## jmaddog8807

Nice fish!


----------



## jeepgod

I caught a 33in river brown last fall after season closed. I did not take pics before I released it. I also caught 4-5 master angler steel just last season ranging from 33in-36in and didn't take pics. 

The tug is the drug but the solitude where I fish is priceless.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel

Not a big fish, but the colors on this fish I caught today are gorgeous. Almost looks like a painting.


----------



## river-man2112

Got into some rainbows/brookies/smallmouth on 2 trips this past week. PM trib and a muskegon trib. Nothing too big but got a couple of legal sized fish.


----------



## riverman

Matt3ddsteel said:


> Not a big fish, but the colors on this fish I caught today are gorgeous. Almost looks like a painting.
> View attachment 579601


. The fall colors of Browns is a painting. Blessed with this stunning fish today


----------



## PokeTheBear

riverman said:


> View attachment 580951
> . The fall colors of Browns is a painting. Blessed with this stunning fish today


Nice!


----------



## Phoolish

Hooded into this egg eater Saturday. Around 24”


----------



## Phoolish

Phoolish said:


> View attachment 582659
> Hooded into this egg eater Saturday. Around 24”


I wish the pic did justice to how red he really was.


----------

